# M5 @ Photokina hands-on reports



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/20/12986258/canon-m5-mirrorless-camera-hands-on-photokina-2016

Posted this elsewhere and was suggested to start a new topic.

Feel free to add links to any other hands-on reports.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## overniven (Sep 20, 2016)

Have there been any hands on reports of speed of focus? 

The big problem I've had with the M and M3, is that there is always a button to firing delay that I just have never seen with Canon's on the DSLR side of things.
I don't typically own super high end cameras, but my Canon T1i, 70D and now 80D have always never been lagging in the focus department, but the M(horrible) and the M3(better) have always felt slow. 

It's hard to tell from any of the early videos of the camera in action if they've solved that issue completely. Hopefully they have.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 21, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> overniven said:
> 
> 
> > Have there been any hands on reports of speed of focus?
> ...



The reviewer states that he didn't think that the image quality was that much better than the Sony/zeiss combo that he's used to. Bit of a liberty as he's comparing an expensive zeiss lens with a canon kit lens.


----------



## Stichus III (Sep 21, 2016)

The reviewer also says that the M5 is bulky compared to the Sony NEX-5N.

The Sony body is definitely smaller than the M5 body. However, with the Zeiss lens mounted on the Nex-5N, the size advantage of the Sony NEX-5N has completely disappeared.


----------



## d (Sep 22, 2016)

DPR have a 4 minute look at the M5 at Photokina:

In this one, you actually get to hear the shutter (barely)!

https://www.dpreview.com/news/6973315398/photokina-2016-canon-eos-m5-quick-look-video

d.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 25, 2016)

d said:


> DPR have a 4 minute look at the M5 at Photokina:
> 
> In this one, you actually get to hear the shutter (barely)!
> 
> ...



doesn't seem to be the loud screaming thunk of the M3.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone know if the M5 has a silent shutter mode?


----------



## photennek (Sep 26, 2016)

And another question, 

Do these mirrorless systems have a similar concept as "back-button focus" as in DSLRs? Can I set the focus point on the screen somewhere, focus there, and then recompose and shoot without refocusing after recomposing? And can I refocus repeatedly for that selected point via a button (not touching the screen again)? If mirrorless systems have this concept, does M5 support it? Or is this need somehow altogether obsolete in the mirrorless domain?

I have no previous experience with mirrorless systems, but I am getting interested in this M5...


----------



## Zv (Sep 26, 2016)

photennek said:


> And another question,
> 
> Do these mirrorless systems have a similar concept as "back-button focus" as in DSLRs? Can I set the focus point on the screen somewhere, focus there, and then recompose and shoot without refocusing after recomposing? And can I refocus repeatedly for that selected point via a button (not touching the screen again)? If mirrorless systems have this concept, does M5 support it? Or is this need somehow altogether obsolete in the mirrorless domain?
> 
> I have no previous experience with mirrorless systems, but I am getting interested in this M5...



Yes, kind of possible. Since the original M it's been possible to set the star button on the wheel (exposure lock) as the AF-ON button instead. This essentially makes it BBF but I found it not as ergonomic and went back to the standard focus on my M and M2 as most of the time I just need it to focus on the nearest object and landscapes are pretty easy to handle compared to moving targets.


----------



## photennek (Sep 26, 2016)

Zv said:


> photennek said:
> 
> 
> > And another question,
> ...



M5 seems to have the star button as an independent button, so perhaps it inherits the same configurability and can now be better used for bbf. I can imagine the original M star location on the wheel is not very ergonomic.

Sounds good, I'm hopeful.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 26, 2016)

photennek said:


> M5 seems to have the star button as an independent button, so perhaps it inherits the same configurability and can now be better used for bbf. I can imagine the original M star location on the wheel is not very ergonomic.
> 
> Sounds good, I'm hopeful.



On the M3 the star button can be defined as a back focus button to set the focus independently of the shutter button. Its position is nicely under the thumb, so if you like to use a back focus button, this would work well.


----------



## bf (Oct 11, 2016)

11-22 is the best!


----------

